# Bin gestern mal wieder von den Bullen angehalten worden...  :(



## Waldteufel (5. August 2003)

Wer fährt das so spät durch Nacht und Wind und OHNE LICHT??? Die haben mal wieder alles bemängelt...Licht, keine Schutzbleche, zu klein, nicht tauglich für den Straßenverkehr.......

Ich überlege echt mir ein Cateye System ans Rad zu bauen. Sieht bestimmt lächerlich aus....

Hat jemand von Euch ein reines Race BMX daß er auch Nachts in der Stadt nutzt?


----------



## frozenfrogz (5. August 2003)

Seit wann ist denn "keine Schutzbleche" ein Mangel   
Kann der Polizei doch egal sein, ob Dein Rad "zu klein" ist, oder?
Haste denn Strafe zahlen müssen?
Es gibt doch auch Batterielichter, die man komplett an und abklipsen kann (also ohne dafür eine Halterung fest installieren zu müssen).

Aber bitte Rückstrahler (groß und klein), Fronstrahler und Seitenreflektoren, Klingel nicht vergessen!

Wenn Dein Rad leichter als 11 Kg ist, darfst Du ja sogar offiziell mit Batterielicht fahren (sonst muß halt doch ein Dynamo dran).

   

Viel Spaß damit!

Ich habe (falls ich abends/nachts mal mit dem BMX unterwegs bin) eine Kopflampe, damit man den Straßengraben sieht. Hinten dran kann man noch so ein Dioden Rüclicht machen.

Gruß, fro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldteufel (5. August 2003)

Ne, bezahlen musste ich nichts...haben mich gewarnt und diese Good Cop - Bad Cop Nummer abgezogen.


----------



## kolporteur (6. August 2003)

Oh man die nerven die Jungs! Klar einen Rückstrahler sollte man irgendwie schon haben - will ja nicht von hinten überfahren werden. Das fehlende Licht vorn übernehmen meine guten Bremsen...

Wie ist das mit dem Sportgerät? Klar 11 Kg, wurde das nicht letztlich erweitert auf 14 oder so? Gibt schon Batterielichter mit StVO Zulassung... 8mit irgendwas muß man ja den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen  )

Also in Berlin habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt. Irgendjemand anders? Vielleicht fahre ich auch immer zu schnell... *....zisch...* 
Was übrigens bei einer Geschwindigkeitskontrolle auch teuer werden kann... die Welt ist ungerecht...


----------



## Airborne (6. August 2003)

Ja, so eine ordentliche SIcherheitsausstattung is schon nicht zu verachten 







allerdings könnte man sich auch drauf beziehen, das es kein Fahrrad sondern ein Sportgerät ist 

Torsten


----------



## flying sash (7. August 2003)

das es ein sportgerät is hab ich auch gesagt!
dann meinten sie ich muss auf ein eingezäuntes privatgrundstück gehn und mein fahrrad nach hause schieben! voll die armleuchter!


----------



## Airborne (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von flying sash _
> **snip*
> voll die armleuchter! *



Stimmt, man sollte die grünen Jungs mal auf das Gesetz dazu hinweisen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t57461.html

so sieht das aus! Oftmals wissen die selbst nicht richtig bescheid und machen es sich etwas sehr zu leicht!

Torsten


----------



## kolporteur (7. August 2003)

Hm, mir hat letztens ein "Licht-Verkäufer" erzählt, der Gesetzgeber hätte auf den MTB Markt reagiert und das Gesetz auf 14kg - statt 11 - erweitert/verändert...


----------



## Airborne (7. August 2003)

das war mal so eine Idee, ich glaube, das kam letzte Sommerpause auf....

Torsten


----------



## Heinrichsthaler (17. August 2003)

Ich lese da grad in den Vorschriften das das Rücklicht eine halbe Stunde über kochend Wasser bestehen muss  
Deutschland´s Vorschriften , jeder Südländer würde sich Stundenlang drüber kaputtlachen


----------



## eHugo (17. August 2003)

> jeder Südländer würde sich Stundenlang drüber kaputtlachen



ehm frage:

warum nur jeder südländer?

ich lache auch darüber ist doch das geilste witzebuch wat et gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Idefix (18. August 2003)

14kg. Regel.

Was regst du dich auf? Musstest doch nichts bezahlen, hast keinen Mängelbericht bekommen...Also wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## kingmoe (20. August 2003)

Sigma hat doch diese Clip-Leuchen, ohne dass man dafür zweifelhaft schöne Halterungen motieren muss. Kaufen, dranpappen und gut is´.
Ich vergesse zwar auch mal meine Leuchten, muss aber zugeben, dass ich mich als Autofahrer immer wieder über Radler aufrege, die aus dem Nichts auftauchen...


----------



## Deleted 9600 (20. August 2003)

Was mich aber in letzter Zeit stört:

Es müssen immer 5 Akkus rein, dabei gibts die preiswert nur im 4er Pack und diese Ladybatterien fürs Rücklicht sind sündhaft teuer, Akkus gibts auch nur selten.

Für die Lady-Akkus haben: Bei Varta gibts kostenlose adapter, damit die in normale Ladegeräte passen !

Was Anderes: Steht irgendwo die Definition von Pedal und steht irgendwo, dass ein herkömmliches Pedal mitzuführen ist ?

Nur wegen dem Strahlerkram werd ich mir jetzt nicht diese Plastestrahler von Shimano auf eine Seite der Klickpedale klicken, die sehen so ******* aus...


----------

